# 2018 Halloween Horror Nights 28 • Universal Studios Florida



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

With a little more than six months till the event begins, this year's edition of Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studios Florida is all the buzz here in Orlando. Knowing the rabid fans of the event, Universal announced its first house. And it will be based on Netflix's series "Stranger Things." So as you can imagine, fans are biting at the bits for it. This is how Universal stirs up the excitement, dropping one little tidbit at a time. I gotta admit, though, this one is pretty cool.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Ehh, I'm excited to hear about the houses so soon, but not really as excited about Stranger Things. I'm sure it'll be awesome (the houses almost always are), but I've never been on the Stranger Things bandwagon, so it'll be a meh for me. 

Can't wait for the original idea houses though!


----------

